# Joe's 1448T



## jpfieber (Aug 1, 2008)

My Lowe 1448T finally arrived after ordering it new from my local fishing shop. Ironically it was delayed due to the floods we had in June. As the name suggests, it's 14' long with a 48" bottom, 70" beam, and the tall transom. Also includes a livewell in the middle seat. I also got a used trailer and a 1989 Mercury 25HP long shaft with remote controls off Craig's list. I'm going to add a remote console, and casting decks to the boat eventually, I'll try to document everything here and on my blog. I know how everyone loves pictures, so here are some initial pics of the boat in my garage.


----------



## Jim (Aug 1, 2008)

Very cool! Gonna use her first? or get right to the project?


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 1, 2008)

welcome nice rig :lol:


----------



## jpfieber (Aug 1, 2008)

The first thing I did was customize the trailer to hold the boat. The trailer was originally setup with rollers for a V-hull, so I had to strip a lot of extras off. I used treated 2x4's for the bunks, in the horizontal position to keep them as low as possible. The frame is tipped slightly to accomodate a v-hull boat, so I had to notch the 2x4's to fit flat. I then covered them with some vinyl tile glue I had laying around, and then wrapped them with carpet, and used galvanized roofing nails every few inches along the bottom to hold the carpet down. I bolted them onto the trailer with stainless hardware. I found some brackets to use for side-bunks, and I created the bunks themselves the same way, and bolted them on.


----------



## jpfieber (Aug 1, 2008)

Jim said:


> Very cool! Gonna use her first? or get right to the project?



I built a temporary console that I'll post in a bit so I could take it out and try it, rode pretty nice. I'm gonna start working on it soon, but try to keep it as functional as possible as often as possible.


----------



## jpfieber (Aug 1, 2008)

I mounted the motor on the boat, and connected the remote throttle/shifter. I then had to build a temporary console. The store I bought it from suggested the console be off the back seat, that's where the factory option console is mounted. I wanted to have it further forward, with the driver sitting in the middle seat, and the guy at the motor shop agreed that would be a better location, especially if I was alone in the boat. I made the console out of cheap lumber I had laying around, with the idea that I could move it if I needed to try both positions. You can see in the pics I got the Teleflex NFB 4.2 Rotary NFB Steering System Package and mounted it to the console. I took the boat out with a friend, and it rode very well. My friend moved to the back seat, and the nose of the boat really started to ease up, so I do think the forward console position is better. Seemed to plane out OK.


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 1, 2008)

sweet, gonna look great and be a fine piece 8)


----------



## jpfieber (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm going to be ordering 1.5"x1.5" aluminum angle to start building the front platform, which is going to tie in with the console. Considering using 1/4" MDO on top of rigid insulation for the floor and some side panels, and 3/8" or 1/2" MDO for the platform. For now, here's what it looks like sitting in the water with the temporary console (that's my friend keeping it from floating away). This was the maiden voyage, and I was so excited I forgot a mooring line, and oars, so we were lucky the motor worked fine, and I did have to get my shoes wet pulling it back onto the trailer. My first time backing it into the water went fine, I didn't look like an idiot as I feared might happen, so all in all, not a bad first time!


----------



## minicuda (Aug 1, 2008)

nice looking rig. how fast do you think it goes?


----------



## jpfieber (Aug 1, 2008)

minicuda said:


> nice looking rig. how fast do you think it goes?



Hard to say until I get a depth finder with a speed sensor. I'd guess 25mph, felt like we were moving pretty well. I'm considering adding power tilt/trim and hope I can get a little more out of it by tweaking the motor angle as needed.


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow, sounds like you have it all planned out. That is going to be one sweet fishin machine when it is finished. Nice work on the trailer too =D>


----------



## seaarc (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice job on the trailer and that console idea is exactly what I'm wanting to do if I can find a motor. Keep us posted on the progress, this looks like it will be a great project.

Dave


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice boat!

ST


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice work on the trailer and the boat! Looks good! 8)


----------



## Zum (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice job...seems like your flying right along.


----------



## jpfieber (Aug 21, 2008)

Got a chance to take her out again for a bit, here it is in the driveway before heading out:


----------



## jpfieber (Aug 21, 2008)

I was planning on adding power tilt/trim, and decided to go ahead and get it. Very expensive, but once I get something in my head like that, I can't sleep until I make it happen. It's the "CMC PT-35 Power Tilt & Trim". I mounted my 1989 Mercury 25HP on it. The unit is gorgeous, machined aluminum, a piece of art. I mounted the unit so the top of the mounting plate on the boat side was even with the top of the transom. I used 4 1/2" diameter stainless steel bolts (mounting hardware is not included) with some fender washers on the inside, and nylon lock nuts to keep things from loosening up. I used gutter caulk on the inside and outside around the holes I had to drill to try and keep water from leaking into them, but as shallow as this boat sits in the water, I'm not too concerned about it (It was very nerve racking to drill holes in my brand new boat though, measure 10 times, drill once!). After getting the motor onto the unit, I found the clamping bolts rubbed against the transom when the motor was tipped up. I took the handle part off the bolts, which gained me a couple degrees, but it still hit at way to shallow an angle. Tried raising the motor higher on the mounting plate to see what the effect was, but even with 2" of lift (which puts the cavitation plate 3" above the bottom of the boat, the upper end of the recommended range), the ends of those bolts still prevent the motor from tipping as high as I'd like to allow. I don't want to simply cut them off, as I'd have problems in the future with that, so I'm going to replace the existing clamping bolts with stainless hex head bolts that I'll 'back' into the transom (hard to explain, I'll show pics once I've got em installed, assuming it works!). I'll also drill holes in the unit for the lower bolt holes in the motor mount to bolt to. Here's some pics of the current situation, I'll post more once I get it mounted properly.


----------



## phased (Aug 22, 2008)

Now that is what I call an awesome mod. Congrats.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice looking tilt-trim


----------



## Jim (Aug 22, 2008)

Very cool man! :beer:

I hear you on the..Once it's in your head it consumes you until you get it. :LOL2:


----------



## seaarc (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow nice looking trim unit. Maybe you could get some spacers made for the sides that will move the unit far enough away from the transom for those monting bolts to clear it. Plus that would allow you to get the motor back down where you want it. 

I have the next 7 days off so I'm going to build my console and get my 25hp mounted.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work.I've seen those small fiberglass consoles on ebay fairly cheap If you're looking for something quick and easy.I like it the way it is.I'd buy a Lowe but I don't know how I would order one when I don't have a dealer or reseller in my area.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work man! I'm glad you put pretty detailed pictures of your trailer... I've got to do the same thing to mine (my trailer is no where as nice as yours), but I want to put horizontal bunks in and know I know how to do it.

Awesome Job! keep up the good work!


----------



## Zum (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks real nice.
I'm sure that it will help you out more than once.
Wish I had tilt an trim.Nice job.


----------



## jrfan88 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice boat, I'm probably going to get the same this weekend. I haven't decided between the 1440M and 1448T, but one or the other will be in my garage soon enough. What made you decide on the 1448?


----------



## jpfieber (Sep 4, 2008)

I wanted a 14' for it's manageability, and ability to fit into my garage. Aluminum to be light enough to tow with a smaller vehicle than I currently have. 48 wide for the most stability I could get since I'll be adding casting decks. Thought about the M, but didn't want to give up the square footage on the front, and saw comments that the small V that you get won't add much benefit. Went with the T for the taller transom that would match up better with a casting deck in the back.


----------



## jrfan88 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks, I have all those restrictions too (small vehicle, garage space,etc). I think I'll do the same.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thats a really nice setup you have there. how much do you have invested into it? How much did the boat cost? I'm looking to get a bigger/wider boat so I can bring the whole family out fishing. :-k


----------



## jpfieber (Sep 5, 2008)

The old saying "a hole in the water that you throw money into" is very true. The boat, after deliver, taxes, license, etc was around $1800. Motor with parts and tuning around $825. Trailer with upgrades, repairs, bunks, etc around $600. Then it just keeps going, you can spend as much as you can imagine. I've so far purchased Power tilt & trim, trolling motor, battery & accessories, steering components, longer throttle and shift cables, anchor reels and mounts, gps, oars, life vests, and I haven't even started customizing yet! It's easily over $4000 and counting. Good thing I found some extra part time work to help offset these mounting expenditures!


----------



## TOTONKA (Sep 5, 2008)

In project management they term that "scpoe creep"

That's pretty much my life story when it comes to my boat.

But then again, that's what makes this site so great.... if everyone left well enough alone, this site would really suck.


----------



## jpfieber (Sep 5, 2008)

True, but I knew I was going to end up spending a 'boat load' of money from the start, so can't really call it 'creep'. But yea, for me, part of the fun is what I can do with the boat, and part of the fun is the boat itself, so it is what it is. It's certainly not an investment!


----------



## BLK fisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice work. I have the same boat. Good idea for the motor and the steering wheel.


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 5, 2008)

jpfieber said:


> so it is what it is. It's certainly not an investment!




Surley your boat doesn't know you feel this way about her? :lol: 

seriously nicely done, money verses the pride and experiance and enjoyment init is priceless


----------



## jrfan88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's a dumb question for you...how do you add pictures to a post?


----------



## Jim (Sep 10, 2008)

jrfan88 said:


> Here's a dumb question for you...how do you add pictures to a post?



Are the pictures on your computer or photobucket or something like that?

If they are on your computer you need to shrink them to 800x600 or less. Really for the net I recommend 600 wide. Member SMDAVE did a great little tutorial here: https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=3723


If they are hosted on photobucket make sure to check off the 800x600 size option, then you can link the picture URL in between some Img




tags when you make your post. If you need any more help, let me know.


Jim


----------



## BassNBob (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice job so far and keep us posted.


----------



## peabody (May 3, 2014)

great boat !!
i now see ? a center console on mine.
i like the wood set up.. simple.
u have a beauty .


----------



## Bronzbackhunter (May 4, 2014)

Nice I am sure you will enjoy your new boat.


----------



## surfman (May 6, 2014)

Are you in salt water? You may want to consider adding slicks to the bunks to isolate them from the PT wood, you will get corrosion from the copper that will leach into the carpet and then will start attacking the aluminum. Nice build.


----------

